# Xmas New Year Meet - Buxton / Stockport Area - Sun 30th Dec!



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

So then, in the void that is the week between christmas and new year, I'm planning a meet to try to get everyone away from leftover turkey and bad TV.

There is a lovely pub located on the A6 between Buxton and Stockport in a place called Disley. I am proposing to meet here at 1pm on Sunday 30th December for lunch.

After lunch if there is enough interest I know a short, 30 mins max, cruise out which we can do if the weather is alright of course.

Meeting Location:

*The Rams Head
Buxton Road West
Disley
Stockport
SK12 2AE

Tel - 01663 767909*

*Who's up for this then?*

Nick + Julie
Dave + Gill
Godzilla
les
V6 SRS
Roger
CyberFace
John-H
...

Nick


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Sounds good to me, dont think I have anything planned for that Sun yet.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Another interested party here


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm in Brighton over New Year, sorry.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Nick, looks like I'm definitely free that day. So, weather permitting, count me in.

Sean.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

LoTTie said:


> I'm in Brighton over New Year, sorry.


between Christmas and New year not over New year LoTTie :?


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Think Dani has mentioned a cruise on the 27th Dec.

I might be totally mistaken, but its worth checking


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Godzilla said:


> Think Dani has mentioned a cruise on the 27th Dec.
> 
> I might be totally mistaken, but its worth checking


Her thread title says 27th Jan 

Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

les said:


> LoTTie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Brighton over New Year, sorry.
> ...


To clarify - I travel to Brighton on the 30th and stay until the 2nd Jan - hence "in Brighton over New Year" Les. :?

It was a spectrum not a specific. :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

LoTTie said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > LoTTie said:
> ...


A specturm???? 8) ... Harrr now I see the light. :idea: and here's me thinking it was a conundrum for you :? Don't you just luvvv those city corporate type buzz words


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Nem said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> > Think Dani has mentioned a cruise on the 27th Dec.
> ...


Ooops Sorry


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Godzilla said:


> Think Dani has mentioned a cruise on the 27th Dec.
> 
> I might be totally mistaken, but its worth checking


Errrr, my cruise 27th of January Jon :wink:  
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=103774

Sorry Nick, can't make your meet even though it's only a stone's throw from me [family committments and all that :? ]


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

i would have but working that sun, double bubble


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, I'm going to try and make that one - it sounds good to me  .

Besides Les wants his bulbs [smiley=sunny.gif] .

In fact if anyone else is interested (blatent advert here  ) I've ended up with a spare pair of brand new OEM standard Philips D2S 4100k HID lamps going for a song at Â£43.96 for the pair. They're Â£149 each at the dealer ouch!  More details here: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=101351

I'll bring them with me


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Cyas at 1pm tomoz be there or be sqaure  ( thats for the old man John H )


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> Cyas at 1pm tomoz be there or be sqaure  ( thats for the old man John H )


"Cyas"?? ... err... I had to look that one up Les :roll: : http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=cyas


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Cyas at 1pm tomoz be there or be sqaure  ( thats for the old man John H )
> ...


[smiley=deal2.gif] 
John dude ya da editor now init. [smiley=dude.gif] Now learn ta speak da speak yall and in the words of your own era get with it man[smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Cyas at 1pm tomoz be there or be sqaure  ( thats for the old man John H )
> ...


[smiley=deal2.gif] 
John dude ya da editor now init. [smiley=dude.gif] learn ta speak da speak yall and in the words of your own era get with it. [smiley=smoking.gif]

PS, don't ferget da white light goods [smiley=bulb2.gif] I got da dosh. [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I won't forget the [smiley=bulb2.gif]. I'll bring both pairs in case someone else wants a pair. I'm also bringing my daughter. I'll introduce her to you as part of her education  :wink:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Weather forecast is looking good for this afternoon 

See you all soon!

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John-H said:


> I won't forget the [smiley=bulb2.gif]. I'll bring both pairs in case someone else wants a pair. I'm also bringing my daughter. I'll introduce her to you as part of her education  :wink:


I thought that you would have told her not to talk to strange men :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I won't forget the [smiley=bulb2.gif]. I'll bring both pairs in case someone else wants a pair. I'm also bringing my daughter. I'll introduce her to you as part of her education  :wink:
> ...


Oi I heard that :twisted:


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

Thought he ment me,thats why I never turned up :roll:

Waiting to hear what I missed etc. Sorry I could not be there

HappyTTing
Pete.


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

i ccouldnt make it as my car is still boke, thought i had a coil pak go, but even with changing it its not running on all 4, so possibly 2 paks gone


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I won't forget the [smiley=bulb2.gif]. I'll bring both pairs in case someone else wants a pair. I'm also bringing my daughter. I'll introduce her to you as part of her education  :wink:
> ...


It was an excellent opportunity to give her a good example Andy :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Well its just as well I was there John and kept her entertained while you fussed about with the open fire, messed around with the menu, dissappeared for ages to god knows where and generally took the opportunity to let somebody else keep her company for you :roll:

BTW lovelly young lady you have there surely she can't be yours :wink: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Cheers Les :lol: . I think she took a shine to you too but I've forbidden her to marry you :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Damn and blast thwarted yet again  Well when shes 18 she can give me a call :lol: I promise I don't burn soup :roll:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

The roads were dry on the way up so made for a pleaseant journey, especailly on the fabulous A5004. We had to wait for a whle to eat and we were all well and truely "kippered" at the Rams Head! But a pleaseant post-Xmas meet with good company, as always  By the time we were ready to leave the light was falling. Unfortuneately, Les had to leave earlier, hence his car's non-appearance on the photos



















So by the time we left Disely, we were on a night cruise   That was a great spirited run by 4 cars back down the A5004.

*** HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE ***

[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Sorry I couldnt make it didnt get back from Newcastle until 6.30 

Hopefully next run.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, certainly not the cruise that Nick intended, but it was a damn good run. If I had known the road better I might have been able to keep up with you a little better Dave. I'm sure Nick was itching to get past me and come after you. 

Anyway, a good time had by all and I got to put more faces with names from the forum as well as seeing the regulars.

Also, you'll be glad to hear I signed up for the TTOC. So I guess I'm a regular now. :wink:

Sean


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

As tail end Charlie I soon realised it was a spirited run  . I kept on looking at the TomTom and reasising I should have peeled off earlier but what the heck I thought and kept up with you for a while longer. Nice to see you all. All the best for the new year!


----------

